# Craftsman 24 hsp rider won't start



## larbec7 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a Craftsman 24 hsp rider Model 917.288700. I can not get it to run. I can jump it out and it will run. Can someone tell me where the safety switches are located so I can jump them out to see which one is bad. Also, if you have a drawing or any info on them I would appreciate it. For example....you have one under the sat.....ok....where under the seat? What does it look like? What is the voltage? Where about under the seat?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Here's some product diagrams

Under "Electrical" section I found a "Seat Switch" item # 29 ;# 30 is the ignition switch.....there's also a fuse but it wouldn't start without that I think so it probably is OK.

On the small diagram roll over the pic with mouse to see the full size of area.....

Don't recall if there are any other safety switches.

There's a toll free number to call Sears parts place, they usually will give you quite a bit of help on the phone or at least email you a downloadable manual. Have had them mail me one before. Looks like they charge for them these days!

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...47/1509200?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=917288700


----------



## larbec7 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you, I see the switch under the seat and it appears to be IN the seat and no way to push in and out. How do I find which wires to jump out? (color code)


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Sorry, but I have no idea..... I would call Sears. 

I've looked around, and do not find any other sites with actual user manuals.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

From what I can see by looking at the wiring diagram, one switch is under the seat, (with 2 black wires or a black & grey) and the other switch is on the clutch/brake switch, same color code. thereis another switch which apears to be at the brake/clutch with 2 white wires. It's all low voltage (12 volt). If the fuse is blown It won't turn over, the fuse controls all ignition circuits. I also noticed the switch for the mower deck is also an interlock.


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

larbec7 said:


> I have a Craftsman 24 hsp rider Model 917.288700. I can not get it to run. I can jump it out and it will run. ...........................................................................................................................
> Thanks in advance


When you say you can "jump it out and it will run", what exactly do you mean?
Are you using another battery and jumper cables to start it? 
If so, are you hooking the cables to the mower battery, or hooking to a chassis/engine ground on the mower and jumping straight to the starter??
Or are you bypassing or jumping accross the solenoid to start it? 
If you`re jumping it at the battery and it starts ok but wont without the jumper battery, then you probably have a bad battery or bad/dirty cables/connections at the battery.


----------

